# Using a router without the Internet



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

I have two computers that I plan to connect to the Internet someday, but not yet. One is an Apple G3 the other a PC running XP. I want to connect them with a wireless/wired router and then to a printer server. Will I have problems getting connected since I don't have a broadband Internet service?

The benefit for now is that by connecting them with the router and the printer server they can both use the same printer.

I don't want to go into the expense of just trying it since I will have to purchase a network card for one of the computers and do some wiring for the other one.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem. I'd suggest doing a manual configuration for the machines just to keep them from getting confused about the DNS servers and default gateway.


----------



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks! Now all I have to do is figure out the manual configuration. I did it once, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about a tutorial?

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tutorial/How-to-set-a-static-IP-in-windows-xp/41123


----------



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give this a try when I get to the computer again.


----------

